# What is this all about?



## Classygirl (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey I have been away a bit. Still playing my old games and I just saw this about an android AC game. Can someone give me the gist of what this is?


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

Can't you just search it in your browser?


----------



## J087 (Jun 7, 2018)

I could go on and on, and write long paragraphs which no one reads. So I'll narrow it down to one word.

_What is Animal Crossing Pocket Camp?
_
*Fun.*


----------



## arbra (Jun 7, 2018)

You are a manager of a camp.  You get to invite in different campers that are based on characters from Animal Crossing franchise.  From there you are able to dress the villagers, decorate your campsite and camper.  you are able to do this based on earning bells and supplies from completing quests from the campers (both in your campsite and around in different areas).  These quests can range from giving gifts to other campers to catching fish, harvesting fruit, etc.

There are supporting "islands" around your campsite that simulate different tasks from Animal Crossing (an ocean fishing area, a river fishing area, an island area, a fruit area and a new planting area (that is next to your campsite).

You will have to build amenities to level the campers above level 10, and each level of a camper gives you more items (whether crafting material, bells, etc.)

This now forms the basis of the game, repeating tasks to be able to invite campers into your campsite. Each round lasts 3 hours and changes on a set time (at least until daylight savings time hits again) to make it easier to plan.

As with all mobile games, there is a pay way to play which involves tickets.  These tickets can be used to craft things faster to decrease craft times to buying exclusive items.

Periodically, they also have events.  Some of the events are similar to what was available in Animal Crossing, some are brand new.

And that is about it in a nutshell.  As stated before, it is fun and while the game does have a slight (although moving to a greater impact) pay to win attitude, it is possible to play with what they give you (as long as you are not a completest).

As of right now, it is a single player with limited interaction with other players (at least outside of events) which may or may not change in the future.


----------

